

Feynman biography as a comic book - Jun8
http://www.gt-labs.com/feynman.html

======
Jun8
Check out the preview: <http://www.gt-
labs.com/web_extras/feynman_excerpt.pdf>, I really enjoyed it.

------
vectorbunny
Thanks for the link. From the notes on the page this has been getting
excellent press. Don't know how I missed it.

